
Wealthy Havens Lure Homebuyers in ‘Mad Rush’ from San Francisco - onetimemanytime
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-08/wealthy-havens-lure-homebuyers-in-mad-rush-from-san-francisco
======
robbyt
Lazy "writer" uses hyperbole to create an interesting headline

------
onetimemanytime
summary without a paywall: [https://www.sfgate.com/living-in-
sf/article/Wealthy-buyers-i...](https://www.sfgate.com/living-in-
sf/article/Wealthy-buyers-in-mad-rush-to-leave-SF-15324574.php)

